

Why Google can't let you ban sites from results - pilom
http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=HITOFF&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsearch-bool.html&r=1&f=G&l=50&co1=AND&d=PTXT&s1=%22prioritizing+search+results%22&OS=prioritizing+search+results&RS=prioritizing+search+results

======
forgotAgain
I just use -"whatever.com" in the search.

